# yo tex...



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

As you know Im a first year traditionalist(recurve). I need some advise. Iv stalked now for 2 nights in a row onto the same little 2 pt buck. Quite a bit of mass- his horns look like the diameter of a beer can, forking right off at the top. So my question is- 
Is this a good deer for my first year? 
Should I let an arrow fly tonite? Or is my gut reaction that this buck is too small for this early in the year correct? 
What would you do if you were me?
Im just worried if I dont get him, someone else will!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

blackbear said:


> Is this a good deer for my first year?
> Should I let an arrow fly tonite? Or is my gut reaction that this buck is too small for this early in the year correct?
> What would you do if you were me?
> Im just worried if I dont get him, someone else will!!


Im not Tex.But like he has told me you have to start some ware if you start on a doe,spike or this two point. For your first deer I would say yes take him. But you have to make the choice do you wnat him or not. ALL we can do is tell you what we would do.I would take him in a hart bet. But that Just me. Good luck on him and if you decied to take him post pic up after words and good luck.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Shoot the first legal buck. 

BTW, I am not tex either.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

I appreciate & am curious on everyones viewpoint. Since Tex is the traddy god, thought Id seek his advise mostly. Im really looking for some meat, so I have been leaning that way(shoot 'em). I guess It'll just be weird to have started/ended the hunt so quick. Ill let you know if he suckers back in tonite. Iz got a cedar waiting for him...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Whatever the deer - be sure to take it all in. Enjoy the sights, sounds and smells of it all. Hear the colors. Taste the sounds. You always remember the first time! :wink:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Little bucks eat better than big bucks...


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

Would you be disappointed if you pass this buck up and don't get a shot at another buck the rest of the year? If so, then take him!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

WACK HIM! who cares about the size of horn it has! if the animal in question "fits" your personal "bill" BY ALL MEENS TAKE THE SHOT MAN!! 8) 


...now that the pressure is on dont let the buckie fever get to ya _(O)_ :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry it took me till now to see this post. I was out in the shop pulling a two turkey marathon today... :shock:

Anyway, I'll say to you what I say to every first time archer. No matter what kind of equipment you shoot, but especially if you shoot trad gear or you're a young hunter like my 16 year old son.

*You can't learn how to kill critters unless you kill critters.*

My advice, if you've made a perfect stalk, the buck has no clue you're there, and he's within your deadly affective killing range, let the air out of him! In my earlier years I shot a truckload of deer with a compound with couple OK bucks. My first deer with a recurve after three years of striking out, was a fat little doe I hosed at 18 yards. That one kill gave me a bigger sense of pride and accomplishment than all the other deer I'd ever killed. Since then, I've killed a few more with a couple nice bucks and the feeling never goes away. The day it does, I'm done hunting.

Good luck buddy, hope ya whack him.

We want pics if you do!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

So what's up dude? did ya smoke him or what? _(O)_ :twisted:


----------



## geotlr (Feb 1, 2008)

A good friend of mine always says " If he is good enough to shoot on the last day, then he's good enough to shoot on the first day." With that being said, I let the wind out out of a 2 point on Sunday morning. Not the biggest, but I have some jerky in a few weeks when some others will be wishing they did.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> So what's up dude? did ya smoke him or what? _(O)_ :twisted:


what. On my way home last night I spied a nice 3x4. so tonite went up to get him. Well, saw him and his girlfriend, spooked him fast, but got a second look, and had a clear, slightly uphill shot at her at perhaps 25 yrds. Decided it was too early in the season for a doe. I am loving every minute of this hunt though. I havent been able to do any overnighters, but to just get out and spend a few hours in the woods after a long days work, nothing sweeter. Even caught a nap up there in the trees today! Ill be out again tomorrow. Keep ya posted.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

geotlr said:


> A good friend of mine always says " If he is good enough to shoot on the last day, then he's good enough to shoot on the first day." With that being said, I let the wind out out of a 2 point on Sunday morning. Not the biggest, but I have some jerky in a few weeks when some others will be wishing they did.


lets see them pictures


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> geotlr said:
> 
> 
> > A good friend of mine always says " If he is good enough to shoot on the last day, then he's good enough to shoot on the first day." With that being said, I let the wind out out of a 2 point on Sunday morning. Not the biggest, but I have some jerky in a few weeks when some others will be wishing they did.
> ...


+1


----------

